# Hartland Interurbans



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I have two Hartland Interurbans coming to me this week. I have never worked with them. How do you open them to put sound and batteries in them?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob;

All my Hartland trolleys have an escutcheon pin on the board just under the eve of the roof. The pin is about midway along the carbody; one pin on each side. Carefully remove the pin from each side with a needle-nosed pliers, and you should be able to remove the roof. It has been about three years since I purchased my last Hartland trolley, so I would advise lifting the roof carefully - just in case there has been a production change I am not aware of.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave-they worked just like you said.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hartland Question #2*

The molded plastic boxes in the vestibules on the Interurbans. Can they be removed so that a motorman can be installed?


----------

